# Como funcionan los lectores y grabadores de CD



## Fogonazo

Encontre este documento en la red, y me parece que es interesante como para conocer algo de la tecnología de los CD, y la forma como se gravan.

*Funcionamiento de las lectoras y los Cd´s   *

Los CD´s almacenan información en forma digital en el disco, es representada por una serie de unos y ceros.
En los discos convencionales, estos "1" y "0" son representados por millones de diminutas áreas abolladas y planas en la superficie reflectante del disco.
Las abolladuras y zonas planas son alineadas en una pista continua que mide alrededor de 0.5 micras (millonésima parte de un metro) de ancho y 5km de largo. 

Para leer esta información, el reproductor de CD pasa un rayo láser por encima de la pista. Cuando el láser pasa sobre una superficie plana en la pista, el láser es reflejado directamente hacia un sensor óptico que se encuentra en el ensamblado láser. El reproductor de CD interpreta esto como un “1”.
Cuando el láser pasa sobre un hoyo, el haz de luz es rebotado fuera del sensor óptico. El reproductor de CD reconoce esto como un “0”. 

Los hoyos son alineados sobre un camino en espiral, empezando por el centro del disco.
El lector de CD gira el disco, mientras el láser se mueve hacia afuera del disco empezando del centro.
Para mantener la lectura de datos a una velocidad constante, el lector debe disminuir la velocidad de rotación mientras el láser se mueve hacia afuera, debido a que los hoyos se mueven a lo largo de cualquier punto del margen exterior mas rápido que cuando se mueven en cualquier punto cercano al centro del CD.

Esto lo podemos apreciar en la figura 



Así es como funciona básicamente un lector de CD. La ejecución de esta idea es bastante complicada, porque el formato del espiral debe ser codificado y leído con gran precisión, pero el proceso básico es bastante sencillo. 

La maquina fabricadora de CD usa un potente láser para grabar la estructura de abolladuras dentro de un material foto-resistivo revestido sobre una lámina de cristal. A través de un elaborado proceso de impresión, esta estructura es presionada sobre discos de acrílico. A los discos se les aplica entonces un recubrimiento de aluminio para crear la superficie reflectante (legible). Finalmente, el disco es cubierto con una capa transparente de plástico, la cual protege el metal reflectante de picaduras, raspones y basura.



Como se puede ver, esta es una delicada operación bastante complicada, que envuelve muchos pasos y varios materiales distintos. Como la mayoría de los complejos procesos industriales, la manufactura de CD´s convencionales es prácticamente imposible hacerse en casa. Es solo factible para fabricantes quienes producen miles o millones de copias de CD´s. 

Por consiguiente, los CD´s convencionales han permanecido como un medio de almacenamiento de "Solo lectura" para el consumidor promedio, como los LP´s o los DVD´s.
Para los aficionados a la música acostumbrados a los casetes grabables, así como también los usuarios de computadoras para quienes la limitada capacidad de memoria de los discos flexibles era insuficiente, esta limitación aparecía como un inconveniente  grande de la tecnología del CD.
A principios de los 90s, consumidores y profesionales buscaban una forma de hacer sus propias grabaciones con calidad digital de CD. 


En respuesta a esta demanda, los fabricantes de electrónica introdujeron una alternativa el CD-R  

*EL CD-R* 
Los discos Grabables, o CD-R, los cuales no tienen ningún hoyo u área plana (datos). En lugar de eso, estos tienen una capa fina metálica reflectante, la cual reposa en la parte superior de una capa de color fotosensible. 
Cuando el disco está en blanco, el color es traslúcido: el color puede brillar a través y reflejarse fuera de la superficie de metal. Pero cuando se calienta la capa de color con luz concentrada, de una particular frecuencia e intensidad, el color se torna opaco: Este se oscurece al punto de que la luz ya no puede pasar de un lado a otro. 
Al oscurecer puntos selectivos a lo largo de la pista del CD, y dejando otras áreas con el color transluciente, se puede crear un patrón digital que un lector estándar de CD puede leer.
La luz del láser del lector solamente rebotará al sensor cuando el color sea transparente, de la misma forma que rebota con las áreas lisas de los CD´s convencionales.
Entonces, a pesar de que el CD-R no posee ningún hoyo en el, este se comporta exactamente igual que el disco estándar. 
El trabajo de un quemador de CD es "quemar" el patrón digital sobre el CD en blanco. 
Debido a que la información debe ser codificada con mucha precisión, a una escala tan pequeña, el sistema de quemado debe ser extremamente preciso.
Aun así, el proceso básico en funcionamiento es bastante simple. 

*FUNCIONAMIENTO DEL DISPOSITIVO QUEMADOR *
El quemador de CD tiene ensamblado un láser movible, igual que un lector de CD ordinario. Pero en adición al "láser lector" estándar, este tiene un "láser escritor". El láser escritor es mas potente que el láser lector, entonces este interactúa con el disco de forma distinta: Este altera la superficie en lugar de solo rebotar la luz en esta. El láser lector no es lo suficientemente intenso para oscurecer el material de color, por lo tanto simplemente tocando un CD-R en un lector de CD, no se destruirá ninguna información codificada. 






El láser escritor se mueve exactamente de las misma forma que el láser lector: Este se mueve hacia afuera mientras el disco gira. La capa inferior de plástico tiene surcos preimpresos dentro de esta, para guiar el láser a lo largo del camino correcto. Calibrando velocidad de giro con el movimiento del ensamblaje del láser, el quemador mantiene el láser corriendo a lo largo de la pista a una velocidad constante. Para grabar la información, el quemador simplemente activa o desactiva el láser escritor en sincronía con el patrón de “1” y “0”. El láser oscurece el material para codificar un “0” y lo deja transparente para codificar un “1”. 
 El mecanismo del quemador de CD es muy parecido al mecanismo de cualquier lector de CD. Hay un mecanismo que hace girar el disco y otro mecanismo que desliza el ensamblaje del láser. 
La mayoría de los quemadores de CD pueden crear CD´s a múltiples velocidades. A la velocidad de 1x, el CD gira a casi la misma velocidad que cuando el lector de CD lo reproduce.
Esto quiere decir que podría durar alrededor de 60 minutos quemar un CD de 60´ de música. A la velocidad de 2x, este tardaría la mitad de una hora para grabar 60´ minutos y así sucesivamente.



Para velocidades de quemado superiores, se necesita sistemas mas avanzados de control del láser y una conexión mas rápida entre la computadora y el quemador. También se necesita un disco en blanco diseñado para grabar información a esta velocidad. 
La principal ventaja de los discos CD-R es que estos trabajan en casi todos los lectores de CD y CD-ROMS, los cuales son los lectores predominantes en estos días. En adición a esta amplificadora compatibilidad, los CD-R son relativamente baratos. 

El principal inconveniente de este formato es que tu no puedes reutilizar estos discos. Una vez que quemas el patrón digital, este no puede ser borrado y reescrito. A mediados de los 90s, los fabricantes de electrónica introdujeron un nuevo formato de CD destinado a este problema. CD (regrabables, rewritable) comúnmente llamados CD-RW. 

*CD-RW *
Los discos CD-RW han tomado la idea de los discos CD-R un paso más adelante, están construidos en una función “borrable” de tal forma que tu puedes grabar encima de datos viejos que tu ya no necesitas.
Estos discos están basados en una tecnología de cambio de fase. En los discos CD-RW, el elemento cambio de fase es un compuesto químico de plata, antimonio, telurio e indio.
Así como cualquier material físico, se puede cambiar la forma de este compuesto calentándolo a ciertas temperaturas. Cuando el compuesto es calentado por encima de su temperatura de fusión (alrededor de 600º C), este se convierte en un líquido; y a su temperatura de cristalización (alrededor de 200º C), este cambia a sólido. 

En los compuestos de cambio de fase, estos cambios de forma pueden ser "locked into place": es decir estos persisten aun después de que el material se enfría de nuevo. Si se calienta el compuesto en los discos CD-RW a la temperatura de fusión y luego dejas que se enfríe rápidamente, este permanecerá en un estado amorfo, aunque esté debajo de la temperatura de cristalización. Con el propósito de cristalizar el compuesto, se debe mantener a la temperatura de cristalización por un cierto tiempo para que este se solidifique en forma de cristales. 

En el compuesto usado en los discos CD-RW, la forma cristalina es translucida mientras que el fluido amorfo absorberá casi toda la luz. En un CD en blanco nuevo, todo el material en el área factible de ser escrita está en su forma cristalina, de forma que la luz puede brillar a través de esta capa hacia el metal reflectante de arriba y rebotar de vuelta al sensor de luz. Para codificar información en el disco, el quemador de CD usa su láser escritor, el cual es suficientemente poderoso para calentar el compuesto a su temperatura de derretimiento. Estos puntos "Fundidos" sirven igual que los hoyos en el CD convencional y que los puntos opacos en un CD-R: Es decir bloquean el láser lector de forma que no se refleje luz en el metal reflectante. Cada área no-reflectante indica un “0” en código digital. Y cada punto que permanece cristalino y que es reflectante, indica un “1”. 

Así como con los CD-R, el láser lector no tiene la potencia suficiente para cambiar el estado del material en l capa gravable; es bastantemente más débil que el láser escritor. 

La potencia del láser borrador sin embargo cae entre estos 2, es decir no es suficientemente fuerte para derretir el material, sin embargo tiene la intensidad necesaria para calentar el material al punto de cristalización. Manteniendo el material a esta temperatura, el láser borrador restaura el compuesto a su estado cristalino borrando efectivamente el código “0” (áreas no-reflectantes). Esto limpia el disco de forma que nuevos datos pueden ser grabados. 

Los discos CD-RW no reflejan tanta luz como los formatos de CD anteriores, de tal forma que estos no pueden ser leídos por los lectores mas viejos de CD y CD-ROM drivers. Algunos drivers nuevos, incluyendo todos los grabadores de CD-RW, pueden ajustar el láser de lectura para trabajar con distintos formatos. Pero debido a que los CD-RW no funcionarán en muchos lectores de CD, estos no son una buena opción para CDs de audio. Por lo general son usados como dispositivos de almacenamiento para archivos de computadora. 

Como hemos visto, los patrones reflectantes y no reflectantes son extremadamente pequeños, y son quemados y leídos bastante rápido con los dispositivos de CD. En este sistema, los riesgos de error de datos son bastante altos. 

*ERRORES DE CODIFICACIÓN *
Anteriormente vimos las ideas básicas de la tecnología del CD y del quemador de CD. Usando láser precisos o moldes de metal, se puede marcar un patrón de áreas mas reflectantes y áreas menos reflectantes, las cuales representan una secuencia de “1” y “0”. El sistema es tan básico que se puede codificar cualquier tipo de información digital. 
Pero para que la información sea accesible en otro lector de CD, esta debe ser codificada en una forma entendible. La forma establecida para los CD´s de música, llamada ISO 9660, fue la base para los formatos de CD posteriores.
Este formato fue especialmente diseñado para minimizar el efecto de los errores en los datos. 
Esto se logra ordenando cuidadosamente la información grabada y mezclándola con mucha información digital extra. Existe un número de aspectos importantes que envuelve este sistema. 
La pista del CD es marcada con una clase de código de tiempo, el cual le dice al lector de CD en que parte del disco se encuentra leyendo en ese momento. Los discos también son codificados con una tabla de contenidos, localizada al principio de la pista (el centro del disco), la cual le dice al lector de CD donde se encuentran gravadas las canciones (o archivos) en el disco. 
La pista de datos es quebrada poniendo relleno extra, de esta forma no hay cadenas largas de “1” o “0”. Sin cambios de “1” a “0”, habría largas secciones sin patrón de cambios en la reflectividad. Esto podría causar que el láser lector se "perdiera" en el disco. El dato de relleno rompe con estas largas secciones. 
Bits de datos extras son incluidos para ayudar al lector a reconocer y arreglar errores. Si el láser lector lee mal un solo bit, el dispositivo es capaz de corregir el problema usando la información adicional codificada. 
La información grabada no es codificada secuencialmente; es entrelazada en un patrón determinado. Esto reduce el riesgo de perder secciones enteras de datos. Si un rasguño o un pedazo de basura hace que una parte de la pista sea imposible de leer, este dañará bits separados de datos, de distintas partes de la canción o archivo, en lugar de eliminar el segmento completo de información. Debido a que solo pequeñas piezas de cada segmento del archivo son incapaces de leerse, es más fácil para el dispositivo corregir el problema o recuperar la información. 
El arreglo actual de información en discos de Audio es increíblemente complejo. y los CD-ROM los cuales trabajan también con CD que contienen archivos de computadora, tienen sistemas de corrección de errores aun mas extensivos.
Esto es debido a que un error en un archivo de computadora, podría corromper un programa entero, mientras que un pequeño error en CD de audio solamente significa un pequeño salto en la canción.


----------



## mcrven

Interesante el artículo Fogonazo.

Pídele a papá Li-Ion que lo agregue a "Tutoriales y Manuales" y, por las fotos no te preocupes que él lo maneja bién.

Revísale la puntuación que faltan algunos acentos.

Saludos amigo: mcrven


----------



## ciri

Lo reí rápidamente, y esta muy completo....

Yo había hecho un informe sobre esto...

Creo que no vendría nada mal, de la mano de este informe, uno de DVD, ya que para mi es mucho mas interesante, el trabajo que se realiza en un DVD, y todos sus tipos..


----------



## electroalientos

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Lo reí rápidamente, y esta muy completo...



buenas buenas soy practicamente nuevo en el foro he leido bastante pero aun no posteaba nada, y aque hablamos de quemadores tenia una pregunta:
hace varios años queme un disco de musica deje de utilizarlo un tiempo, mas o menos un año hace un parde semanas lo intente reproducir y en el equipo de sonido salia como que estaba en blanco entonces lo meti a la computadora y paso exactamente lo mismo, el disco estaba rotulado asi que no podia haberse confundido, nose ahora que estaba leyendo pense que quiza calentandolo un poco podria volver a sonarlo...o al pareceer que creen ustedes que sucedio?


----------



## Fogonazo

A mi no me paso nunca, pero lei y escuche comentarios sobre un tipo de hongo que ataca el material reflectivo de los CD dejandolos inservibles.


----------



## electroaficionado

En una revista de computacion decia que a ese hongo a veces se lo puede sacar si no esta muy avanzado con alcohol etilico.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si no se van(Los hongos), por lo menos se quedaran Muy Felices (Borrachos)


----------



## electroalientos

si si pero ahi viene lo inusual, el disco no tiene un solo hongo, lo que si noto es que el disco se puso transparente y antes no estaba asi, ademas que antes se podia reproducir, me parece que el mayor causante de la perdida de sonido es el quemador con el que se copio la musica y el tiempo sin utilizar, no se nunca me habia pasado con otros discos, es mas los discos con hongos aun los limpio y funcionan pero ese parece que le quitaron una capa y por eso se ve transparente


----------



## electroaficionado

No estaba expuesto a calor o algo? Capaz era un disco de mala calidad y murio sin mas.

Saludos.


----------



## electroalientos

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> No estaba expuesto a calor o algo? Capaz era un disco de mala calidad y murio sin mas.
> 
> Saludos.



buenas, para seguir con la historia y responderle a nuestro amigo electroaficionado, la cosa es que no el disco siempre estuvo en un estuch een la medida de lo posible cuidado, simplemente se volvio un tanto transparente si se lo ve contra la luz, pero ni rastro de algun hongo, seguramente como dicen usd era un disco de mala calidad, practicamente se "borro" el contenido porque ya ni se le ven los carriles que deja el quemador...


----------



## Fogonazo

Exactamente el viernes lei un articulo sobre el dichoso hongo, con nombre y apellido, si lo encuentro nuevamente lo posteo.
Basicamente de mete entre el sustrato y el metalizado y se va comiendo este, asi que si te quedo medio transparente tiene su logica


----------



## Fogonazo

*El hongo que destruye la información de los CDs se extiende a otros países*

Este microorganismo descubierto por un científico español se nutre de plástico, componente básico de los discos

El científico español Javier García-Guinea, descubrió en junio un hongo que era capaz de destruir los datos almacenados en un disco digital o Compact Disc (CD). Ahora parece que este microorganismo está más extendido de lo que se creía en un principio.
García-Guinea reconoce que ha recibido muestras de discos de Centroamérica, México y Alemania atacados por este hongo, que se nutre de plástico, el componente básico de los CDs. 

El "Geotricum", como así se llama, fue identificado hace más de 175 años y puede encontrarse en los cereales, quesos, vegetales e incluso en el cuerpo humano. Su existencia pone de manifiesto la impensable vulnerabilidad del soporte digital ya que este microorganismo puede producir daños que imposibiliten la lectura de los datos guardados. 

Según García-Guinea este fenómeno es bastante común en países cálidos, especialmente en lugares sin aire acondicionado, pues se trata de un hongo que prolifera en condiciones de altas temperaturas y humedad. 

Este científico asegura que aunque los fabricantes de discos dicen que están hechos de aluminio, en realidad este metal sólo se encuentra en un 1 % del soporte, siendo el plástico, una sustancia comestible para este tipo de hongos, su componente principal.


*Solución:*

Los hongos que pueden aparecer en los cds pueden hacer que perdamos información y no la podamos recuperar. Por ello, en los cds con información importante debemos prevenir la aparición de hongos. 

Para ello, debemos limpiar bien la superficie de los cds. La superficie con la que limpiemos debe de ser suave (un algodón) y usando alcohol (del que venden en las farmacias), siempre desde el centro hacia afuera (nunca en círculos).

Para evitar que la humedad afecte al cd, tras limpiarlo debemos de secarlo con un trapo suave, también desde el centro hacia afuera (a pesar de que este alcohol tiene poca agua, es preferible secarlo).


Fuentes:
http://www.consumer.es/web/es/tecnologia/2001/08/07/44757.php 

Animación:
http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/graficos/2001/06/cdgusano.html


----------



## anthony123

Aprovechando esto de los discos, voy a buscar en la cueva del lobo (Mis documentos) a ver si encuentro un manual de reparacion de lectoras de CD


----------



## electroalientos

humm...parece tomar un rumbo mas definido esto del "rapto de información" de mis discos jeje, muy interesante esto del hongo, si fijo fue eso lo que ocurrio  ... ni modo, al menos ahora ya sabemos como prevenirlo, muchas gracias!


----------



## mcrven

> simplemente se volvio un tanto transparente si se lo ve contra la luz, pero ni rastro de algun hongo, seguramente como dicen usd era un disco de mala calidad, practicamente se "borro" el contenido porque ya ni se le ven los carriles que deja el quemador...



Amigo electroalientos y resto de los presentes, este caso me recuerda un chiste de "Jaimito":

La maestra: "Jaimito, haz un dibujo y me lo muestras."

    Al rato Jasimito le entrega una hoja a la maestra y esta exclama: "Jaimito, ¿Qué es esto?

Jaimito: "El dibujo que Ud. pidió."

Maestra:   "¿Cual dibujo? Esta hoja está en blanco."

Jaimito:   "No maestra, ¿En blanco? Yo dibujé un burro comiendo pasto.

Maestra:   "Pués aquí no hay nada, nada. ¿Dónde está el pasto?

Jaimito:   "Ay seño... Debe ser que se lo comió el burro."

Maestra:   "¿Cual burro... Dónde está el burro?"

Jaimito:   "Seño... Si ya se comió el pasto, ¿Para qué se va a quedar? Ya se fué.

Ahora... Cambiemos al burro por "El Hongo" y al pasto, por la capa reflectiva del CD = CD transparente.

De algo hay que reirse.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electroalientos

jajaja si si fijo es lo mismo...   de hecho ahora atando cabos, recuerdo que ese disco me lo enviaron de Mexico por avion y en una caja creo que de carton junto con algunos lienzos y cosas asi  , talvez las condiciones de temperatura y humedad facilitaron las cosas para que el "burro" se comiera "mi pasto"   quiza cuando lo escuchaba ya venia en cuenta regresiva la vida del disco...humm...que increible hasta donde llegan estos burros no?  ...gracias!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos tengo un par de preguntas;; tengo que cambiar un modulo de un equipo sony es el kss213d lo tengo hace un par de años y una ves le meti mano sin saber( como ahora,, nada cambio solo mas viejo jajaja) y nunca mas andubo ahora quiero repararlo pero se puede poner algun reeplazo para que lea mp3 o aparte de cambiar este modulo tengo que cambiar algo mas ,, el equipo es un sony gr8,el modulo de la lectora es kss213D,gracias


----------



## Nico17

Hola, me interesaria como hacer andar el laser del lector sin la plaqueta, y para que puede servir. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Nico17 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me interesaria como hacer andar el laser del lector sin la plaqueta, y para que puede servir. Gracias.




http://www.felesmagus.com/pages/lasers-howto.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-laser-llavero-laser-destructor-7753/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/identificacion-3-patas-laser-13085/


----------



## Nico17

Gracias Fogonazo, intentare hacer algo sin quemarme los ojos!


----------



## x3ro

Esta muy bueno amigo me sirve de mucho


----------



## Raulelectrico

Interesante articulo, si pueden encontrar las referencias de los lectores les agradesco:


----------



## senadi

ya sabia la forma en que trabajabanlos lectores y gravadores de cd pero no de esta forma tan detallada puedo resaltar que toda la informacion son solo aboyaduras y espacios planos dentro de el cd que son interpretados como 0 y 1 por el lector


----------



## Circuto

Ola amigos esqte tengo una duda, miren tengo una laptop acer aspire 5320, y resulta q ya no me quiere leer los CD`S es decir cuando meto un cd con datos, musica, archivos etc.. me dice q esta en blanco, pero si meto un CD-RW si lo lee bien, incluso puedo qmarlo, pero el DC-ROM ni leerlo ni qmarlo solo dice q esta en blanco, los DVD`S

perdon, decia q los DVD`S si los leee bien y ademas tmb los  puede qmar, q podra ser la falla.


----------



## martincartagenero

a mi tambien me agarro ese hongo del tujes.... lo solucione facil: meti el cd en el microondas y le di un30 segundos... ni un hongo quedo jajjajjaja


----------



## Costi008

Hola, me gustaria que me dijerais páginas donde poder buscar información sobre el blue-ray y lectores/gravadores ópticos!! Muchas graciasss!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Costi008 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria que me dijerais páginas donde poder buscar información sobre el blue-ray y lectores/gravadores ópticos!! Muchas graciasss!!!



¿ Como cual información ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Sobre lectores i Gravadores opticos 
Sería: *Sobre lectores y Grabadores ópticos*


----------

